# Minolta X-700



## Devinhullphoto (Jul 6, 2013)

My uncle who is a retired photog gave me all of his film gear from back when film was his primary medium and I'm excited to use it. Here's what I got to use.


----------



## timor (Jul 7, 2013)

Your uncle know the stuff, it looks like a very nice outfit. It lacks only a good tripod, have no hope to hold the camera with this very long lens steady below 1/500. What you plan to do, some color or b&w photography ?


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jul 7, 2013)

timor said:


> Your uncle know the stuff, it looks like a very nice outfit. It lacks only a good tripod, have no hope to hold the camera with this very long lens steady below 1/500. What you plan to do, some color or b&w photography ?



I have good tripods, but mainly plan on color. I may go black and white once I feel comfortable with film again. It's been years.

He also gave me his old tripods and lighting gear.


----------



## raventepes (Sep 1, 2013)

Man...I'll be honest. I have an X-700. It's my primary film body. Try a couple rolls of B&W. I love its output. Have fun with that kit! I wish I had your lens selection!!!


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 2, 2013)

I sold those when new........I was a Pentax guy but I used a X-700 for about year and it was a nice machine. Nice selection of lens you have.....good stuff!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2013)

I know this post is older, but Devin if you read this--KEEP the meter! It's no doubt the single most valuable piece of gear in that entire line-up.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Sep 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I know this post is older, but Devin if you read this--KEEP the meter! It's no doubt the single most valuable piece of gear in that entire line-up.



Don't worry, I'll be keeping it all. I may not use it very often but these very things are what got me into photography. A lot of sentimental value.


----------

